# Tony turns 3 today...



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll try to get some updated pictures but it looks like another crappy day here so who knows. Time really does fly, seems like it was yesterday when we brought him home. These pictures are from when he was just turning 2.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday HANSOME Tony!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tony,Wishing you a great 3rd birthday.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

He's so handsome!

Happy Birthday Tony!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday, handsome boy! Wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday: * Tony...... and many more*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Tony!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

One of my favorite dogs on the forum- happy 3rd birthday triple T


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks, Tony got totally over today with having to eat a steak. LOL, Mr Spoiled also got 2 new toys.


----------



## erricsimmons457 (May 21, 2012)

Oh, so your Tony turned 3 today!!What kind of toy gifts have you bought for him?Also, let me know about different kind of toys that you have in mind for your pet.I want the ones for my pet too.Wish him a happy birthday from me too.


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tony! Wishing you more birthdays to come and good health!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday Tony!!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

erricsimmons457 said:


> Oh, so your Tony turned 3 today!!What kind of toy gifts have you bought for him?Also, let me know about different kind of toys that you have in mind for your pet.I want the ones for my pet too.Wish him a happy birthday from me too.


He got a Jolly ball and a tough sheep from mydogtoy.com and DogTuff.com - Durable Dog Toys & Accessories 

Tony loves to fetch things.


----------



## erricsimmons457 (May 21, 2012)

Wow, Jolly Ball and Tough Sheep as birthday present would have certainly made your Tony feel on cloud nine.Is he acquainted to playing with it? I will certainly check out mydogtoy.com for toys to be bought for my pet.Thanks for citing this resource.


----------

